# Huffy frame and fork, serial numbers don't go along with convention?



## ablebakercharley (Aug 28, 2015)

I have what I'm sure is a Huffman/Huffy frame and fork. The only components on the bike were cranks, front sprocket, seatpost clamp, headset, and bb. If the sprocket is original, it seems to be 1962ish or earlier based on advertising images.
The serial number is fairly clear, stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. However, it has no "H" in the serial number. This seams to go against all the information on the internet that I could find on the subject. I was thinking maybe this was made as a different brand, like a Western Flyer or something? Maybe the serial numbers didn't have an "H" if it wasn't destined to be a "Huffy" badged bike?
Heck, maybe its not a Huffy at all!
Any help in identifying this beast would be appreciated.
It really shouldn't matter to me what year or brand this thing is, but I'm interested in figuring out as much as I can. Thanks!


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 28, 2015)

I look at those drop outs and I want to say Columbia... Can you tell how the front fender would attach to the fork? If it's the kind where a bolt has to be dropped down into the steer tube, it's Columbia.

...nevermind, it's been a while since I've seen a Columbia, but those dropouts aren't Columbia, plus Columbia serial numbers should start with a letter.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 28, 2015)

What crank was on it?


----------



## ratina (Aug 29, 2015)

The dropouts look Murray, but nothing else does.


----------



## ablebakercharley (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for your help.
So, here are some pictures to help with our quest:
This is a picture of the sprocket that came with the bike. It seems original, in all of the advertising that I have seen from 1962 and earlier the frames, forks, and sprocket look like mine:


Here is an example from a 1962 catalog, my bike could be a Bel Air!



I have two Murrays, one from the '60s and one from the '80s and their dropouts are different. They are elongated, almost "pointy" toward the rear.


----------

